
NVM#: Effective Environment Variables Manager - CuteBug
https://github.com/ratishphilip/nvmsharp
======
ubertaco
This tool exemplifies all that baffles me about devs who prefer Windows.

You have to go download a third-party GUI tool to manage environment variables
because the baked-in GUI tool sucks. And everyone trumpets this situation as
just dandy because the difference in usability between the third-party tool
and the baked-in tool is enough that obviously that means the third-party tool
is awesome, and not just a passable workaround for a crappy system.

Y'know what the equivalent of this is in Unixes? A text editor and a shell-
script, all easily doable over SSH without having to render any GUIs, and all
trivial to automate.

~~~
aplc0r
Not to completely defend Windows, but I feel like everyone forgets that it
also has a powerful, though verbose, shell available. This sort of thing is
also trivial via Powershell:

[Environment]::SetEnvironmentVariable("TestVariable", "Test value", "User")

